# From Heroes to Heroes a way to help recognize the First Responders of Newtown



## ArmyGuy99 (15 Dec 2012)

Good Day Everyone,

Mods, please move this if  I put in in the wrong spot.

We are all aware of tragic events that occurred in Newtown, Connecticut yesterday.  There is lots of press coverage of the victims and their struggles (as it should be of course).  However, as usual the first responders will be left behind.  They will of course be debriefed, and offered counseling.  But for something like this well, there are no words.  They will remain strong and professional for the community that they serve, but the toll this has taken cannot be measured.  

As a medic I shudder to think of having to be one of the crews responding to this call.  You of course go, and switch everything off except for work.  This has been bothering me as I feel the need to reach out.  So.....

While overseas we received shirts and care packages from EMS/Fire/Police Services all over Ontario. The initiative was called from Heroes to Heroes.

In honor of the terrible events in Connecticut, I am suggesting that we do the same. Only from us to the First Responders to the school. To show that they are not alone. That in all of this, they are not forgotten. 

I have created a facebook group to help me organize this, I will leave the link below.  The idea is for shirts and hats from our services to theirs, items as mementos, to let them know that we support them as brothers and sisters.

Please, if you can help, join the group and PM me here, as the group is controlled and an admin must approve new members.

Thank You,

MedTech32

http://www.facebook.com/groups/503206036377048/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_r2j


----------



## mariomike (15 Dec 2012)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> As a medic I shudder to think of having to be one of the crews responding to this call.



Newtown EMS is a volunteer service with only three ambulances. 

I feel the same way you do.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (15 Dec 2012)

Learning this tid-bit, only hardens my resolve.  Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to get anything down before x-mas.  But you never know.  MTF  I'll keep updates going on here too.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (16 Dec 2012)

ok, here is the link for the support page, please like it if you wish to add your support.  Please join the group if you are able to help or contribute to the effort to send items down to the first responders of Newtown.

Thank you,

http://www.facebook.com/pages/From-Heroes-to-Heroes/233809540085782


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2012)

Your post made me curious to learn something about them. 

They were established in 1942. They only have one station, and cover 60 square miles. They must have some long response times.

They respond to 2000 calls per year.

Being a small volunteer department, they likely knew some of the children and teachers they triaged: "Only to find there were only a couple of victims to help."

The old station is being replaced by this new one. The crew quarters look very nice from the outside.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (22 Dec 2012)

Apologies, 

New link for the Facebook Page, to keep things separate

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Firstrespondersvolunteers/233809540085782

Please like and add your support to all of our brothers and sisters.

http://www.facebook.com/Newtown1033

Started by a Toronto Medic


----------

